# new rc mini forum with a mini-slider/latemodel section



## slider5 (Sep 20, 2008)

[edited] Please read our TOS on posting "visit my/this site" type messages. Thanks


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I like the look of it. nice!


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

We're just trying to grow a place were we can help grow Sliders, all mini's, or mini-racing :thumbsup:
It's all good!


Everyone's welcome
Mac


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Copy cat board... how original


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

Rob Mirsky said:


> Copy cat board... how original


Cheap Shot, kinda childish........ you didn't think so while you were a mod and wanting to advertise your track 






_(we'd also appreciate it if you removed any link to us from your track's site)_


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Why go anywhere else 
This is a great forum here tell ppl to come here instead of starting a new site 

Just my 3 cents


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Please read our TOS on posting "visit my/this site" type messages. Thanks


----------

